# DIY Spindle sander sleeves



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know if this should be here in Tips, Tricks, and Homemade Jigs so please move it if there's a better spot.

In making the guitar bridges I use my spindle sander to sand the wings on each end of the bridge. But all I have are 80 and 100 grit sleeves so I was all set to order some finer grit sleeves when it crossed my mind that I should just make some. I didn't check to see if there are dozens of 'how-to' videos on this but rather decided to just use what I had on hand and go for it.

Here are the completed sleeves yet to be unwrapped - 








And the complete video on making these sleeves - 





Enjoy!
David


----------

